
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (October 2015) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
webmaven

      Location: Albuquerque, NM
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Pyramid, Morepath, Zope, Plone, GAE, GCE, Google Datastore, NDB, Heroku, Git, GitHub, GitFlow, JS, jQuery, Angular, D3, C3, DC, Crossfilter, Gulp, Grunt, vim, Linux CLI, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, PostGreSQL, MySQL, sqlite, RabbitMQ, Celery, UI, UX, Usability, A/B testing, Logo Design, Branding, Writing Docs, Responsive Web Design, Continuous Integration, RESTful APIs, Hypermedia APIs, Single-Page Apps, etc.
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: michael@fandomhome.com
      GitHub: https://github.com/webmaven
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein
    

I am an experienced full-stack Python developer and designer, and I am looking
for a full-time remote position.

I <3 learning new technologies/platforms, writing code, teaching/mentoring,
working with smart & talented folks, combining design & development, making
useful things, removing obstacles, helping colleagues and people in general.

Notable facts: American/Israeli dual-national, served in the IDF, Published
Author (Zope Bible, 2002), Designer of the PyCon logo (used 2004-2013), Code
for America Fellow (2011), OSCON Program Committee volunteer, Toy Prototype
Machinist, Organic Gardener, Science Fiction and Fantasy fan, Feminist.

------
sarink
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies I love: React, Flux, Ruby on Rails, Backbone, webpack, Postgres,
SASS

Technologies I don't love: RequireJS, Angular, Bootstrap, LESS, Dojo,
jQueryDataTables, PHP, Java, Asterisk

Resume/CV: [http://sarink.net/resume.html](http://sarink.net/resume.html)

Email: sarink87@gmail.com

Website/Portfolio: [http://sarink.net](http://sarink.net)

Hey there! I'm Kabir, a midwest-born-and-raised Senior Full Stack Developer
with a Computer Science degree. When I'm not totally geeking out on some
science or programming project, I like to play soccer, fantasy football, and
explore new breweries!

I'm an expert at JavaScript (currently React and Flux are my favorite
frameworks), leading teams, and I also have a strong passion for UI/UX (I
actually wanted to be a designer when I was much younger). Especially skilled
as an architect, because I am a "big picture" sort of thinker.

I'm most experienced with Ruby on Rails on the back-end, but have played
around with Node a little bit at home, and would definitely be excited about
learning more Node!

I have been a contractor for many years and worked on many different projects,
technologies, and teams.

Please check out my website for examples of my work, and some cool projects
that I'm working on at home (like my Robot-Bar!).

Thank you for your time!

------
vampire_dk
Location: Chandigarh, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, C, C++, NodeJs, PHP, Lua, Python, Django, Elasticsearch,
Linux, git, cloud computing

Resume/CV: [https://dhavalkapil.com/resume/](https://dhavalkapil.com/resume/)
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/dhavalkapil](https://in.linkedin.com/in/dhavalkapil)

Email: me@dhavalkapil.com

Github: [https://github.com/DhavalKapil](https://github.com/DhavalKapil)

I am a student developer looking for a REMOTE INTERN.

Past works include elasticsearch-
lua([https://github.com/DhavalKapil/elasticsearch-
lua)(a](https://github.com/DhavalKapil/elasticsearch-lua\)\(a) detailed low
level client for elasticsearch developer for the Lua Language as part of GSoC
'15). dns-validator([https://github.com/DhavalKapil/dns-
validator](https://github.com/DhavalKapil/dns-validator)), a security tool to
detect DNS poisoning.

Developer and challenge setter at
Backdoor([https://backdoor.sdslabs.co/](https://backdoor.sdslabs.co/)), a
platform for CTFs and wargames.

Summer intern at Amazon.

I am interested in Computer Networking(Software) and Computer Security.

------
pavben
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Prefer onsite/local

Willing to relocate: Prefer above location, but will consider Seattle/Bellevue
opportunities

Technologies: Java, Node.js, C/C++, Go, Python, Haskell

Email: yc-10311582@pavelbennett.com

Work eligibility: Canadian citizen, have active H1B for a transfer

About me:

Graduated from the University of Waterloo Computer Science program in 2010.
Started coding at 14 — software dev has been my hobby ever since. Interned at
Amazon twice, worked full-time at Microsoft and most recently on the core
backend at Evernote. Link to the resume available following initial contact.

GitHub: [https://github.com/pavben](https://github.com/pavben)

* WebIRC is a Node/ES6 project.

* InstantShare is a Go project. This one is a collaboration with @shurcooL who built the awesome OS X client.

I’m interested in a senior-level software engineering role on a small team of
top-tier engineers at a startup which has an environment filled with positive
energy that fosters creativity. Looking for a product that is still relatively
new (0-4 years) that uses modern technologies (Node.js/Go/Python). Interested
in building systems that need to be performant, scalable, and distributed.

Already have a few leads, but I’m taking the time to find the best possible
fit. Feel free to reach out via e-mail and tell me about your startup :)

------
bestkao
Location: San Francisco, CA Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: NY or LA

Languages: Javascript · Python · Java

Technologies: SQL · MongoDB · Pandas · NumPy · SciPy · Node · Angular · React
· Git · HTML · CSS · Unix Shell · AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://jameskao.me/resume.pdf](https://jameskao.me/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jameskao1](https://linkedin.com/in/jameskao1)

Github: [https://github.com/bestkao](https://github.com/bestkao)

Email: james@jameskao.me

\-----

New CS grad data hacker here. Wrangling data and hacking out RESTful APIs is
my trade. Previously interned as a full stack web developer at Snapcard
working with Bitcoin payments on the Node/Angular stack.

Some current/past projects include designing and building the site and
registration for HackingEDU, using machine learning on S&P500 fundamentals to
recommend which stocks to invest in, exploratory data analysis on Prosper loan
data, auditing/cleaning up OpenStreetMap data, and investigating how the
incidence of rain affects NYC subway ridership to predict future ridership.

I'm mostly self taught on manipulating and drawing inferences from data; now
looking to put it into practice and help drive product development.

Should the work entail any element of data science or fintech, let's get in
touch!

------
charrisku
PhD in applied and computational mathematics (Old Dominion University,
Norfolk, VA, USA) with published research in statistics, numerical analysis,
and functional analysis. Strong interest in software development/engineering.
Loves algorithms and programming challenges. Willing to learn anything. Happy
to do statistics/data analysis as well. Comfortable with Agile/Scrum
development methodology. Comfortable working remote, individually, or in a
team.

I'm searching for work within the tech sector, preferably within Europe and
Asia. I'm open to a wide variety of technical jobs and really want to have
serious programming as part of my daily responsibilities. Get in contact if
you are looking for someone with strong analytical problem solving skills and
the willingness to put in whatever effort is needed to get the job done.

Location: Berlin, Germany

Citizenship: American citizen

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, within Europe/Asia

Technologies: C/C++, Python, Java, JavaScript, SQL, Linux, Matlab, R, Git,
much more...

CV:
[https://dk.linkedin.com/in/charlesharrisku](https://dk.linkedin.com/in/charlesharrisku)
(Feel free to connect)

Link to published research:
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8gy9zyfa79x9ebq/AACwBkwaO45K4H4X_...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8gy9zyfa79x9ebq/AACwBkwaO45K4H4X_P0h8Hf_a?dl=0)

Email: bwg732@alumni.ku.dk

Skype: charrisku

------
fealaer
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume: [http://fealaer.ru](http://fealaer.ru)

Github: [https://github.com/fealaer](https://github.com/fealaer)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/fealaer](https://linkedin.com/in/fealaer)

StackOverflow:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/fealaer](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/fealaer)

Email: fealaer@gmail.com

Technologies:

JavaScript, CoffeeScript, Node.js, AngularJS, HTML, CSS (LESS, SASS), MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, Cordova/Phonegap, Java, Sybase, MySQL

Summary:

I am a Full Stack Web Developer / Senior Software Engineer with 9+ years of
extensive professional experience in IT with such technologies as JavaScript
(jQuery, AngularJS, React, Node.js, MEAN), HTML5, CSS3, SQL (PostgreSQL,
MySQL, Sybase, Oracle), NoSQL (MongoDB) and Java SE/EE. I am highly skilled in
system architecture, software design, programming and troubleshooting.

Last 3+ years I have been working with MEAN stack as a front end or a full
stack web developer. So far, I have dozen completed projects utilizing just
AngularJS / React or complete MEAN stack, also I have dozens completed
projects based on Java SE/EE and LAMP technologies.

------
architv07
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technolgies: Python, JavaScript, Java, Django, Flask, bootstrap, PHP, CakePHP

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/Yb4cIc](https://goo.gl/Yb4cIc)

GitHub: [https://github.com/architv](https://github.com/architv)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/architv](https://www.linkedin.com/in/architv)

email: architv07 at gmail dot com

==========================================================================

Experience: I have 3 years of experience with Full Stack Development. I have
interned at 3 startups where my work involved working with various web
technologies.

* Wingify/Visual Website Optimizer([http://vwo.com/](http://vwo.com/)): I interned at VWO and shipped integrations of VWO with Prestashop, Google Anlaytics and Call Tracking Metrics.

* MyPoolin([https://mypoolin.com/](https://mypoolin.com/)): Designed and implemented the backend REST API for MyPoolin's android app.

* Instalabs([http://www.instalabs.com/](http://www.instalabs.com/)): Implemented the REST API for their android and ios app.

------
dz1111

      Native Language: English
      Location: Hawaii, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Will consider to be primarily remote from the right location
      Technologies: iOS, some Mac, Swift, Objective-C, Python, Databases, REST and more

With my diverse background in delivering numerous iOS apps to the App Store, I
can be an extraordinary asset to your project and team as a remote software
engineer. I love shipping products that delight users. My abilities are split
between implementing great interactive UI designs and core operations such as
managing user data, performing network requests or fixing bugs. I’m also
familiar with backend technologies. In short, I’m a dedicated engineer who is
adept with the full development cycle and can start to push commits right
away.

Please get in touch with me through my blog listed on my online resume at
[https://goo.gl/aKUQSB](https://goo.gl/aKUQSB) or my PDF resume at
[https://goo.gl/idJqZO](https://goo.gl/idJqZO). Thanks for reading my post and
I hope to hear from you soon.

------
nambante
Location: currently in Southeast Asia

Willing to relocate: Yes (Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore or USA)

Remote: Yes

Languages: Ruby, Python, JVM (Java/Kotlin/Clojure/Scala), Haskell, C#, C/C++,
SQL, JavaScript, Rust;

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Ev...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Evx4XoNWQ7Trkex7cK3Rg)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com)

==============================================

I'm an all-around programmer. I've tried breaking my passion off several times
over the years, but a force bigger than I keeps bringing me back to
programming. And it's been happening for 6 years. As a full-time freelancer
I've been earning a living since 2012 living and travelling in other
countries.

I'm also stoked about functional programming, finance (including crypto-
currencies), data analysis, machine learning and cyber security.

I am available for hire: paid support, consulting and development work. I
don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology. When contacting me, please provide the
details of what you need, your approximate budget and time estimate.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
JJJJust
Location: Michigan

Remote: Would prefer onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes - Chicago / New York / EU

Technologies: Windows (Desktop/Server), Linux, Ruby, AWS, Jenkins, git,
Apache, PeopleSoft

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw9-wAELR1zURmNKSXdFSHlzbnM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw9-wAELR1zURmNKSXdFSHlzbnM/view)

Github: [http://www.github.com/JJJJust](http://www.github.com/JJJJust)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jjjjust](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jjjjust)

Email: JJJJust@gmail.com (I've been JJJJust at something all my life, no need
to mangle.)

Self-taught IT jack of many trades who requires little hand holding. What I
don't know, I download and learn... just like every other piece of tech I've
ever used. Started with Windows 3.1, moved to RHEL in middle school.

Interested in DevOps, systems administration, and cyber security. Looking for
a company to grow with -- one that is accepting of someone who got his CS
education actually touching software instead of being lectured at in a
classroom.

------
fidz

      Location: Jakarta, Indonesia
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Ruby, Java
    
      Résumé/CV: https://careers.stackoverflow.com/waza
    
      Email: Plase decode: d2F6YUBmYXN0bWFpbC5qcA==
    

I love building something that fun to use and useful to people. When i was in
my campus, i made a automatic learning presence system. It can learn what
class on what room by detecting RFID of the student card in that room. It made
with Raspberry PI and Ruby on Rails. I have 1+ year experience developing and
managing South East Asia payment system and dealing with a lot of problem with
that (E.g.: How do you make sure the payment is not duplicate, even when the
signature is different).

I also make a SMS dispatcher (progresioapp.com), and made it available for
Indonesian. Built with PHP and Python.

Also, i am proficient in managing distributed system and how to scale big
system. Although i am from Asia, i am pretty understand English, so language
should be no problem.

------
ideathing27
Former startup founder and designer looking for an entry-level position as a
product manager. I have a range of academic research experiences, including
analyzing urban planning in India. I have some (largely self-taught)
programming experience, so I can understand the perspectives of both engineers
and designers. I am a generalist who learns quickly and enjoys abstract
critical thinking, and I am searching for my place within the technology
world.

Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Photoshop/Illustrator/InDesign, HTML/CSS, Javascript, some Ruby
on Rails.

CV:
[http://cyberspace.furniture/Chenoe_Hart_Resume.pdf](http://cyberspace.furniture/Chenoe_Hart_Resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chenoehart](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chenoehart)

Website: [http://www.chenoehart.com](http://www.chenoehart.com)

Email: chenoehart@gmail.com

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate [But currently in Delhi]

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure, R, Hadoop

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.cpaselect.com](http://www.cpaselect.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A fitness subscription app [in-progress]

I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I
also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn,
nltk etc.

------
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
AWS, Git, SSH. I am currently learning JavaScript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm looking for entry-level or junior dev work and a career change from a
civil engineering background. While I'm a generalist into both front and
backend and will happily accept work on either end, I am most interested in
DevOps and backend. I'm comfortable on the CLI and with vim, tmux, git, ssh,
etc. I also have some sysadmin experience. Excellent soft skills, and I'm
easily in the 99th percentile of English fluency and written communication. If
you need good documentation, technical writing, or even web copy, I can
definitely help you with that if you're willing to carve out time for me in
exchange for helping me improve my programming chops and technical
development. Shoot me a message—I'm hungry to level up.

------
heliodor
Location: Currently in Puerto Rico, so I am available during regular business
hours in the U.S.

Citizenship: U.S. (work authorization is not an issue)

Residency: New York State / NYC (for payroll, taxes, and such)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to a small amount of travel onsite.

I bring to the table twelve years of professional software development and
architecture experience in finance, mobile, web, and bitcoin. I'm a
responsible developer, who communicates well, has a flexible schedule, and is
able to understand and consider your business needs. One of the first members
of the Data Analytics team at Squarespace.

To get a really good idea about me, see my portfolio site:

[http://consulting.heliodor.webfactional.com/portfolio.html](http://consulting.heliodor.webfactional.com/portfolio.html)

Current personal projects: [https://pizzacharts.com](https://pizzacharts.com)
and [http://counterchef.com](http://counterchef.com)

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Java, Android, Django, AngularJS, D3.js,
NVD3, Bootstrap, jQuery, Grunt, Bower, MySQL, Graphite, Mongo, Redis, AWS,
RabbitMQ, Celery

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor)

Email: heliodor.j+hnh [at] gmail [dot] com

Expertise/services:

\- data analytics, data visualization, and business analytics/intelligence

\- full stack web dev (backend, frontend)

\- Android

\- bitcoin, cryptocurrencies

I'm open to different types of opportunities and setups, whether employment or
consulting, part time or full time.

------
ChrisChurch
Location: Remote; Washington, D.C.

-Staff Writer for Birds Watcher, he Baltimore Orioles news and opinions site brought to you by the FanSided Network.

\- Marketing expert that specializes in social media, digital, online, &
content marketing.

-Social Media Evaluator for Appen.

-Marketing Advisor for Bundle (Startup company).

-Technology: Adobe Creatives Program, Adobe Acrobat, Microsoft Office Suite, Google applications (Drive, Docs, Slides, Gmail, Spreadsheets, Photos, Calendar, etc.).

Resume/CV: [https://sumry.me/cchurch](https://sumry.me/cchurch) ;
[https://VisualCV.com/ChristopherChurch](https://VisualCV.com/ChristopherChurch)
; [https://Linkedin.com/in/CChurch5](https://Linkedin.com/in/CChurch5)

Email: ChristopherHChurch@gmail.com

------
trumbitta2

      Location: Cagliari Area, Italy
      Remote: Yes (International OK)
      Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right company
    
      Technologies: UX research and low-fi mockups, Angular, Bootstrap
    
      Resumé/CV: [full: http://it.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi]
      Born, growing up.
      Eclectic web developer, 15yrs work experience.
      Top specialization is in UX – but not graphic – design, with a (obvious?) 
      responsive approach.
      I have fun working with Angular and would like to continue.
      Interested in learning any other moderm JavaScript framework / library
      (React, Ionic, Ember, Backbone, you name it).
    
      Blog: http://www.williamghelfi.com
      Email: william@williamghelfi.com
      Author of Bootstrap In Practice:
      http://www.williamghelfi.com/bootstrap-in-practice

------
jayhuang
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js),
LESS/SASS, Git/SVN, Bower, Grunt, Protractor/Selenium, PHP (CakePHP,
CodeIgniter, SlimPHP), Java, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, MySQL, MSSQL, Oracle, HANA

Focus on web development technologies, with experience on both the front and
back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work; having users happy to
interact with something I've built is what keeps me motivated.

Most recent project has been architecting and leading a team of 12 developers
to build a next generation SaaS crowdfunding platform with a front-end built
in AngularJS.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/db29lpydd6ag6uo/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/db29lpydd6ag6uo/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

------
LankyDataGeek
Location: DFW

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, C/C++, HTML/CSS/JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqq98l1inw7uro5/latestResume.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqq98l1inw7uro5/latestResume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: timothy.bramlett@gmail.com

Analyst turned Python/SQL developer after getting into programming a few years
ago and just loving it. I have a bachelors and an MBA but am currently working
on a post-bacc computer science degree and am just loving every minute of it.

I am looking to get deeper into Python software engineering and eager to learn
as much as possible. If your looking for someone who is self-driven, a great
communicator, willing to be taught, and passionate about clean code then I
just might be a great fit!

------
dcorrea
Location: Seattle

Remote: OK

Willing to Relocate: Yes - New York

Technologies: Java, Android, C, Go

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8LwZNRZpsjDNF9tTkNpRGFYemM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8LwZNRZpsjDNF9tTkNpRGFYemM/view?usp=sharing)

Email: davidcroz [at] gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-
correa/41/ba4/687](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-correa/41/ba4/687)

Looking for a Product Manager position at a startup in NY. I am currently
working at a big company and honestly I am not asking for much. All I want is
a small company where I can have do meaningful work that has an impact on a
product. Also a team that is passionate about solving a problem they believe
needs to be solved now.

------
raphaelss
Location: Brazil.

Remote: Yes.

Willint to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: C (SDL, GTK+), C++ (Qt, Boost, Fltk, SFML, Openframeworks),
Java, Python, Ruby, Javascript, Node.js, Common lisp, Ocaml, Erlang, Lua,
Linux, Openbsd, standard Unix shell and command line tools, Embedded Linux.

Github: github.com/raphaelss

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: contact@raphaelss.com

I'm a software developer with a bachelor's degree in music composition that is
always willing to learn more. I have experience developing for embedded linux,
dsp systems, audio tools in general, real time interactive systems and desktop
gui and command line applications.

I also have experience with algorithmic/generative music (realtime or not) and
music related tools.

I'm also interested in doing more web frontend/backend development and looking
for Python/Erlang/Node.js remote work too (in any of the languages/frameworks
I mentioned, actually).

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
wbond
Location: (North of) Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Lua, JS, (some Go, some C), crypto, devops, Postgres,
HTML/CSS

GitHub: [https://github.com/wbond](https://github.com/wbond)

Résumé/Email: [http://wbond.net](http://wbond.net)

I built and maintain Package Control for Sublime Text. I've done extensive
back-end and front-end web application development, devops, cross-platform
desktop development and recently a bunch of crypto work in Python (ASN.1,
X.509 and other PKI technologies). I‘ve been developing open software since
2007 and have over ten years of professional experience.

I‘m primarily interested in part-time work, with full-time a possibility for
the right opportunity. Remote preferred, with occasional work onsite.

------
dennisquicksort
Location: Toronto, ON ( Canada)

Remote: No. (though perfectly willing to work on a trial basis remotely before
relocating.)

Willing to relocate: Yes (US and Canada only - If you are based in US, I will
expect efforts from you to apply for a US visa that leads to a P.R. A TN
permit for Candians like me can be used as a stop gap measure.)

Technologies: Web, Android(out of touch) and Windows desktop apps. 15 years
(if that matters)of experience on the web(from frontend to back, though my
pref is mostly backend). See résumé link below for further details.

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9](http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9)
(downloadable in .doc, github code also available)

Email: dennis_quicksort-1@yahoo.com

------
iherbig
Location: Miami, FL

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, oh please, yes

Technologies: Mostly experienced with C# and Java, but I'm more interested in
C/C++. I have some OpenCV experience and have worked on frameworks built atop
it and Selenium.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfkw1md73yz1ebu/Resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfkw1md73yz1ebu/Resume.pdf)

Email: ian.herbig@gmail.com

I'm the kind of guy that's interested in how things work. My biggest questions
when working on a given project tend to be related to the language itself and
its implementation. I'm not interested in web technologies. I'm looking for a
junior position in which I can continue to learn and expand.

------
logan-j
Looking for ENTRY to JUNIOR level work. I come from a math heavy background
and am would like to work in data science, back end, scientific computing, or
embedded systems. Open to any opportunity to expand my skills however. Some
industry experience primarily in scripting, data processing, web scraping, and
workflow automation.

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: City dependent, but Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, C/C++, Haskell. Learning/Some experience with
Flask, PostrgreSQL, Android, JavaScript, XPath

GitHub: [https://github.com/logan-j](https://github.com/logan-j)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lejewett](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lejewett)

Email: logan.e.jewett@gmail.com

Resume: Available upon request

------
prettyvyle
Location: Savannah, GA

Remote: Not preferred

Willing to relocate: YES! (I will pay my own way)

Technologies: Python, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP, MySQL, Java, Git

Github: [https://github.com/cp2846](https://github.com/cp2846)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vs0zoia3587i6xy/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vs0zoia3587i6xy/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: cp2846@stu.armstrong.edu

I am currently in school majoring in CS and looking for an internship position
during the summer 2016 term, preferably located in/around the Greater Seattle
Area, but anywhere else is fine too. Programming is a hobby of mine and you
can find some of the personal projects I've worked on listed in my resume and
my Github profile.

------
m_arnold
LOCATION: San Francisco, CA

REMOTE: No

WILLING TO RELOCATE: Yes (US and Canada only, with preference for the west
coast)

TECHNOLOGIES: Strong in JavaScript, Git, AngularJS, Node.js/Express, HTML,
jQuery, Grunt, MySQL, Bookshelf.js, D3.js, Bluebird.js; Experienced in Heroku,
Ionic, Backbone.js, MongoDB, SML, LISP, Ruby, Waffle.io, ZenHub, CSS, REST,
SASS, Gulp, Python

WHAT I LOVE: Web development, full-stack or backend

BLOG: [http://coderpillar.co/](http://coderpillar.co/)

GITHUB: [https://github.com/m-arnold](https://github.com/m-arnold)

RESUME: [http://tinyurl.com/nswgzqq](http://tinyurl.com/nswgzqq)

EMAIL: michaelaarnold@gmail.com

------
evseevsrg
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US)

Technologies: iOS development (Objective-C, Swift)

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/resume/current/...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28984842/resume/current/ios-
sergey-evseev.pdf)

Email: evseev.srg at gmail.com

5 years of experience on iOS application development and about 8 years on web
development (MySQL/PHP, HTML/CSS/jQuery). Have experience with e-commerce apps
and messengers (XMPP, SMTP, VoIP). Currently working in successful startup as
Senior iOS developer: millions of monthly active users, top 5 and featured in
5 countries. Looking for H1B 2017 visa sponsorship.

------
uare14
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Firmware, C, C++, Python, Embedded, FPGA

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/guillaume-olivier-
gagnon/75/55a...](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/guillaume-olivier-
gagnon/75/55a/474)

Email: guillaume.ogagnon@gmail.com

I'm a recent graduate in computer engineering, specialized in embedded systems
and software development. I'm passionate about firmware, microprocessors,
FPGAs and SoCs design and verification, among other things. Also have
experience with Python back-end development. Bilingual (English and French).
Multiple projects and internships listed under Linkedin. Formatted CV also
available.

------
matthewarkin
Location: San Francisco, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Node.js, Elasticsearch, Couchdb, Java, Mongodb, Swift Résumé/CV:
[https://mattarkin.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Arkin-
Matth...](https://mattarkin.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Arkin-Matthew-
Resume-09915.pdf) Email: mharkin at stanford dot edu

Notes: I'll be graduating in June with a B.S. in Science, Technology, and
Society from Stanford (basically a mix of CS and Communication). Looking for a
new-grad (though I've worked in industry since I started college) position for
once I graduate.

------
subrat_rout
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Authorized to Work in US

Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3,JavaScript, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL and
AngularJS.

Resume: subratrout.com

Github:subratrout

Self taught, passionate about programming, web development especially full
stack web development using JavaScript, ruby on rails and/or MEAN stack.

Went through ~1000 hour of intensive immersive web development through Front
End web development NanoDegree program from Udacity and Full Stack Web
developer program at Coding Dojo, San Jose.

If you want a rockstar/ninja developers with >5 years of experience then
please pass on. Not at that level yet.

However I will put my 110% effort to work as an Intern or Junior Developer in
Front end or Full stack web developer position.

------
pinewurst
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes (US/Canada)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, Python, Linux, R (enough to be dangerous), HPC, storage

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: bellwether10@gmail.com

I've done a wide variety of things, from AI/rules systems and primordial
Smalltalk to network management systems, storage, biological modeling and HPC
management infrastructure/operations. I've transitioned mostly away from
software to sales/marketing/technology evangelist/quasi-wannabe-product
manager, though I still cobble together custom tools for necessity or
amusement.

Not totally sure what I'm looking for, other than I'll know it when I see it
to paraphrase Potter Stewart, and that it doesn't involve advertising.

------
hellomynameise
Looking for ENTRY to Junior level Work. I am a recent graduate majoring in
CS/Math. I have a heavy math and finance background, with extensive CS (web
development, security, algo trading) experience.

Location: Silicon Valley - CA

Remote: Preferably not

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (Angular, Node), Python, Java, C/C++, Ruby, HTML,
CSS, NoSQL (Mongo), SQL (Postgres, SQLite, PostgreSQL)

Résumé/CV: www.devanpatel.me/resume.docx

Email: devanppatel92 [at] gmail [dot] com

Github: [https://github.com/devanp92](https://github.com/devanp92)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/devanp92](https://linkedin.com/in/devanp92)

------
owendismuke
Location: Phoenix, Arizona

Remote: YES (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes(Austin, Seattle, Europe)

LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/owendismuke](http://linkedin.com/in/owendismuke)

GitHub: [https://github.com/owendismuke](https://github.com/owendismuke)

Résumé/CV: Ask through LinkedIn

Email: Ask through LinkedIn

Technologies: JavaScript, C#, AngularJS, Azure, Heroku, node.js, Express,
HTML, CSS, Git, Go, Coffeescript, D3, React, Bootstrap, Web API, MSSQL, MySQL,
Grunt, SignalR, Sequelize, Mongoose, WCF, SVN, TFS, Foundation, ASP.Net,
jQuery, GAE, Chai, Mocha, Jasmine, Parse API, Firebase, MongoDB, Waffle.io,
Ionic

------
coroutines
Location: next to Stockton, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS/Coffeescript, MEAN, Node.js, Mongo/MySQL/Postgres/SQlite/SQL,
IRC, Redis, Linux, SPAs, HTML/CSS/jQuery, git, Docker, React, Express,
Backbone, Angular (still a little fresh..)

Resume/CV:
[http://arc9.random.sh/unlisted/Jonathon%20-%20Resume.pdf](http://arc9.random.sh/unlisted/Jonathon%20-%20Resume.pdf)

Email: coroutines@gmail.com

Github: [http://github.com/blitmap](http://github.com/blitmap)

Languages: C, C++ (variadic templates still scare me), Lua (+C API),
Javascript, Coffeescript, Perl, PHP, Python (-C API), Ruby (-Rails)

I live a little over an hour from San Francisco by BART. I am a recent
graduate from community college (AS in CS and CS Networking). I have been
programming since I were 15 years old - since my friends on IRC got my
interested in botnets and abusing raw sockets. I have worked as a lead
documentation editor and a system administrator (and enjoyed it!). I have
always taken pride in my ability to learn independently but I have also gone
to school for software engineering (my community college taught SE while
calling it CS). I am passionate about backend technologies and network
programmming and protocols - but I would love to get into frontend work. I am
looking for experience and hoping to be paid a livable wage for my efforts. I
would love to move into a position where I can maintain and QA a product or
service as a means of understanding what the industry expects. I have been
through the introductory tutorials for Angular, Backbone, Ember, Meteor, and
React. I feel capable but not wise about how to use these frameworks. I
consider myself not an expert but someone who has a good 'depth' of knowledge
covering a broad area. I feel like this aids me when figuring out a tough
problem as I "go beyond my niche" to find a solution.

(PS: I can be reached on Freenode as 'Sleepy_Coder' \- but email is preferred
for an introduction)

~~~
coroutines
I guess I should also say I am looking for entry-level to junior work as I am
looking to gain experience on the frontend side of things. I am open to
anything but would prefer remote work if it's an option.

Really I would do anything to learn ~ even if I'm only doing data entry. I can
program, QA, document, transcribe, research ... I've had my more successful
friends peer-review my resume - I'm not sure why I seem to have bad luck
getting hired. I have had interviews but I live in California and it seems
awfully competitive for new devs.

I would happily relocate to Portland, Seattle, San Diego, or Chicago. I would
work for any company except Amazon. :> (I have applied several times and never
heard anything back. I've also read some things I don't agree with relating to
working conditions..)

------
asadev
Location: Tucson, AZ

Remote: Not preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS(SASS), Javascript, Angular, Node.js, Gulp.js, Unit
Testing

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/464f0rd399g2jva/AsaToburen-
Resume....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/464f0rd399g2jva/AsaToburen-
Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: atopettit@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/AsaToburen](https://github.com/AsaToburen)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/asa-toburen-
pettit/3a/164/aa7](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/asa-toburen-pettit/3a/164/aa7)

------
lavrton
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, Backbone, React, Angular,
browserify, TypeScript, CoffeeScript, es6, es2015, data visualization, TDD,
BDD

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton),
[http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/](http://lavrton.github.io/portfolio/), I
can give you pdf version via email.

Email: lavrton @@ gmail.com

Since 2012 I'm developing web applications. So I really comfortable with web
ecosystem. Javascript is almost native language for me. Also I have good math
and computer science background.

------
valeriemettler
Software Engineer with design and UX/UI skills who is passionate about visual
problem solving.

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Angular.js, Backbone.js,
JQuery, Less, JSON, SQLite, PostegreSQL, MySQL, RSpec, Capybara, Jasmine,
Heroku, Coda, AWS, Responsive web design, UX/UI Design, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe
Illustrator, Adobe InDesign, Git

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/valeriemettler](http://www.linkedin.com/in/valeriemettler)

Portfolio: [http://valeriemettler.com](http://valeriemettler.com)

Email: valeriemettler@gmail.com

------
ds300
Location: Brighton, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes in western Europe

Technologies: JVM, Clojure, Java, Node, JavaScript, DOM, React.

Résumé/CV: [http://github.com/ds300](http://github.com/ds300) \- no CV,
haven't had time yet

Email: djsheldrick at gmail

PhD dropout, 2 years full stack web dev. Good with data + functions, uses
objects + methods very sparingly indeed. Designs high quality abstractions.
Cares deeply about making and using good tooling. Knows how to make stuff run
fast when the need arises. Wants to learn how to do event sourcing in the
large. If money was no concern would be writing virtual machines (think JVM
not VMWare).

------
haidrali
Location: Lahore, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Java, PHP, Javascript, HTML, CSS, MVC Frameworks (Rails,
CodeIgniter AngularJS), Databases (Postgresql, Mysql, MongoDB, Redis,
Cassandra), HTTP Servers (Apache, Nginx), Other Frameworks (Apache Solr,
Apache Nutch, Scrapy), Android Development, Bootstrap, XMPP, NLP, Web
Scrapping, Classification Problems, Git, Sublime Text, Vim

Resume: [http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/haider.p...](http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/10/haider.pdf)

Email: alihaider907@gmail.com

------
speeder
Location: Brazil, São Paulo state

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Lua, C, C++, Obj-C, C#, Android Java, many other stuff.

Résumé/CV:
[https://br.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner](https://br.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner)

Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com

I am really good at doing research, crisis solving, new projects, and finding
heterodox solutions. I am really bad at doing basic maintenance of existing
projects (that were completed before I joined). So if you need someone to do
something new, or to be your go-to researcher or crisis solver, or to learn
stuff and do something in a hurry, I can do it.

------
cheniel
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python; Ruby; Javascript; C; Java; Coffeescript; Bash; Swift;
SQL. Full stack web (Django, Ruby on Rails, Angular), a bit of mobile (Android
and iOS) and wearables.

Resume/CV:
[http://www.danieljchen.com/resume.pdf](http://www.danieljchen.com/resume.pdf)

Email: hireme AT danieljchen.com

Looking for new grad Software Engineering and PM roles.

Website: [http://www.danieljchen.com/](http://www.danieljchen.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/cheniel](https://github.com/cheniel)

------
codez
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, node,
stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, TDD, HTML5
Canvas etc. (Good Angular experience)

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you might come up with(currently
freelance/contract). Check out my code/site and hopefully hear from you!

------
nyir
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (will relocate to Berlin in ~half a year)

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Common Lisp, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch,
AngularJS, Flask, Java, Spring

Résumé/CV:
[http://macrolet.net/python/resume.en.pdf](http://macrolet.net/python/resume.en.pdf)

Email: olof at macrolet dot net

Three years of development, operations experience, with various tools. I'm
very enthusiastic about languages and open source. My particular focus is
failure tolerance and optimisation. I'm interested in consultancy, project
based work, part time.

------
sushrutbidwai
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Python, D3.js, Solr, Lucene, Mongodb, AWS, Scala, Mysql,
RabbitMQ

Most recent product was building a full text faceted search engine with 100
million+ products for Indian consumers. Most recent contract work was
aggregating custodian data to build a wealth management application for HNIs
and wealth managers.

Resume:
[http://sushrutbidwai.com/static/resume.pdf](http://sushrutbidwai.com/static/resume.pdf)

Email: sb@sushrutbidwai.com

Open to short term (3-6 months) contract gigs.

------
voltagex_
Location: Canberra, Australia

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Melbourne, Australia; London, England; Vancouver, BC,
Canada;

Technologies: C#, Python, Windows, Linux, Bash, SQL (T-SQL dialect), web
services (WebAPI/Flask), AWS (beginning), Buildroot. Comfortable with many
others, will pick up other technologies as needed

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/adambaxter](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/adambaxter)
\- please ask for more info as I'm currently rewriting it

Email: voltagex@voltagex.org

------
varlam
Location:Minsk, Belarus

Remote:No

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: Java, JavaScript(Angular, ExtJS), CSS, Apache Wicket, OSGi

Résumé/CV:[http://bit.ly/1WGGGEq](http://bit.ly/1WGGGEq)

LinkedIn:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/varlamahekian](https://www.linkedin.com/in/varlamahekian)

Email:varlamahekian@gmail.com

Highly qualified IT professional with 4 years of experience in software
development and a special focus on Java and JavaScript. Solid knowledge of
computer science concepts.

------
ryanwaggoner
Location: Nashville, TN Remote: Only :) Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
iOS / OS X / watchOS / tvOS (ObjC / Swift), as well as LAMP and some RoR
Résumé/CV: [http://mobileCTO.io/intro](http://mobileCTO.io/intro) Email:
ryan@mobileCTO.io

Available for short or long term consulting engagements. Have launched dozens
of iOS apps for large brands and startups, collectively many millions of
users.

------
BBopUndRawkS
Location: Dallas

Remote: In person preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes. Especially to Bay Area or Denver Area.

Technologies: Financial modeling, data science (the real kind), and computer
vision. C, C++, Python, R, VB. Linux/Windows. CUDA.

Resume/CV: Very happy to send via email.

About me: I am about to graduate with my PhD in Operations Research. I also
work full time as a quant. I have 3 masters degrees (Operations Research,
Computer Science, and an MBA [Finance]). I am looking for something
challenging.

Email: toby@huksu.com

------
mikelevins
Location: Northwest Arkansas, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Common Lisp, Scheme, Clojure, Haskell, Java, Objective-C, C,
Python, Javascript, Ruby, HTML, CSS, XML, Unix, Linux, OSX, iOS Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6638724/resume.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6638724/resume.pdf)
Email: mevins@me.com

------
nalabelle
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript, Django, Angular, Storm, Spark, D3,
REST, Databases

Résumé/CV: [https://db.tt/3XaXguH9](https://db.tt/3XaXguH9)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nalabelle](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nalabelle)

Email: nalabelle@gmail.com

Looking for data engineering and/or backend/full stack development work.

------
Rockslide
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: If you have my dream job to offer, then yes (EU)

Technologies: Smalltalk, ObjectiveC, iOS, Java, Scala, Git, but most
importantly: eager to learn

GitHub: [https://github.com/leoschweizer](https://github.com/leoschweizer)

Résumé/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/lsch](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/lsch)

Email: leonhard dot schweizer at gmail dot com

------
michaelx
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Front-end development with a focus on HTML5, (S)CSS, JavaScript,
React, and Liquid; back-end development experience with PHP, Ruby, Java, and
MySQL; Git; Gulp.js; AWS.

Résumé/CV: [http://michaelxander.com/documents/mxander-
cv.pdf](http://michaelxander.com/documents/mxander-cv.pdf)

Email: See CV

\---

Product Designer & Dev, I run an independent online magazine w/ over 5,000
subscribers.

------
shell0x
I'm a Linux systems administrator, who is interested in learning more about
DevOps. I like to automate recurring processes and optimize things :)

Location: Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe within Australia

Resume:
[https://github.com/pbehrisch/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf](https://github.com/pbehrisch/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: me at paulbehrisch dot com

------
mrwnmonm
Location: Egypt

Remote: Not preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML,CSS,Javascript (AngularJs, ReactJs),Java,Go,Android,Ruby on
Rails

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8yjyvlv4noa89st/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8yjyvlv4noa89st/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mrwnmonm [at] gmail [dot] com

I don't want to be a code monkey, if the job doesn't have some sense of art,
it's not for me

------
Motrax
Location: Milwaukee, WI

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, Bootstrap, Git, Python, Bash,
Express.js, node.js

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/KidIcarus1337/Resume/blob/master/jareds_r...](https://github.com/KidIcarus1337/Resume/blob/master/jareds_resume.pdf)

Email: kid_icarus3@yahoo.com

Looking for an entry-level, front-end position.

------
MajinOLesedi
Location: Botswana, Africa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Fullstack: From Front-end w/ JavaScript, Gulp, Grunt, SASS,
LESS, Webpack, Angular, Backbone, ReactJS, ionic and more; To Backend w/
NodeJS, npm, RethinkDB, MongoDB, Meteor, PHP, CRUD-REST architecture, and
more; Also: AWS, Nginx, Docker, Vagrant.

Resume: [http://lesediramahobo.com](http://lesediramahobo.com)

Email: devlesedi@gmail.com

------
Shadow6363
Location: Hershey, PA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Most definitely

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, PHP, Java, SQL, Linux, HTML, CSS

Résumé:
[https://github.com/Shadow6363/Resume/raw/master/resume.pdf](https://github.com/Shadow6363/Resume/raw/master/resume.pdf)

Email: Christopher.Ryan.Cope@gmail.com

Looking to do something new and interesting somewhere warmer than the
northeastern U.S.

------
alenet8879
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS(Sass, Bootstrap), JavaScript, AngularJS, Protractor(+
Jasmine), NodeJS, MEAN

Résumé/CV:
[http://owncloud.unixono.com.ar/public.php?service=files&t=f8...](http://owncloud.unixono.com.ar/public.php?service=files&t=f88bc0d7393a241d054154021c9b0d84)

Email: alejandro.carnero.pico@gmail.com

------
leanbalma
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS(Sass, Bootstrap), JavaScript,, AngularJS, Karma(+
Jasmine), NodeJS, Ionic, Qt

Résumé/CV:
[http://owncloud.unixono.com.ar/public.php?service=files&t=a1...](http://owncloud.unixono.com.ar/public.php?service=files&t=a1eecbaa66734246067618c64217a4db)

Email: leandro.balmaceda@unixono.com.ar

------
semicolondev
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Prefer FT onsite or contract to hire (remote)

Willing to relocate: Prefer Bay Area (would consider Austin, Denver)

Technologies: PHP (5+ years, intermediate experience, 10+ sites on
production), Java/Android (2+ years, intermediate experience, 7+ small apps),
JavaScript/jQuery (Basics), Node.js (Basics, Launched one app on HN a couple
of years ago)

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: In profile

------
proll
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, BackboneJS, NodeJS, Less/Stylus, Handlebars,
Grunt/Gulp

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/bSVMMi](http://goo.gl/bSVMMi)

Email: g.polush.kin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

------
MichaelMaddox

      Location: Austin, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No (yes to Bay Area only)
      Technologies: Angular, Javascript, .NET, SQL
      Resume: http://www.capprime.com/about/JordanMaddox-Resume.html
      Email: see resume or Jordan dot Erin dot Maddox at gmail dot com
      More: http://www.capprime.com/About.htm

------
josefdaly
Location: San Francisco Bay Areak

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, JavaScript, JQuery, Backbone, React,
PostgreSQL, HTML5, CSS

GitHub: [https://github.com/josefdaly](https://github.com/josefdaly)

Portfolio: [https://angel.co/joseph-a-daly](https://angel.co/joseph-a-daly)

Resume: Ask

Email: josefdaly {at} gmail {dot} com

------
keviv
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full Stack Dev with 7+ years of Exp. Working as a Senior
Director of Engineering. PHP, MySql, Postgresql, Javascript, HTML5, CSS3,
Jquery, Angular, Sass, Codeigniter, Laravel, Chrome Extensions, Photoshop,
Gearman, Supervisor, Memcached, Redis, Beanstalkd. A bit of Android and
Corona(Lua) as well.

Résumé/CV: On Demand

Email: 123123@forward.cat

------
lelf
Location: Samara, RU

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes!!!

Technologies: Haskell / FP / C / POSIX / some client-side web

Résumé/CV: [http://lelf.lu/resume](http://lelf.lu/resume)

Email: me@lelf.lu

My areas are: functional programming, applied math, C + POSIX, client-side
web. Recently I started to be very interested in Coq & dependent types.

------
meat_fist
Location: Portland OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node, React, Webpack, jQuery, Express, Superagent, Handlebars

Resume/CV: My linkedin profile: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
banks/5b/712/96b](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/alex-banks/5b/712/96b)

Email: alex.banks0@gmail.com

------
cmarshak
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Javascript, C++, network science, optimization, machine
learning

CV:
[http://www.math.ucla.edu/~cmarshak/CharlieMarshakCV.pdf](http://www.math.ucla.edu/~cmarshak/CharlieMarshakCV.pdf)

Email: cmarshak !punc:at! math !punc:dot! ucla !punc:dot! edu

------
chad_strategic
Location: Denver Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: LAMP stack / Codeigniter, Twitter Bootstrap, Algorithms,
analytic

Resume: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume/?=hnews](http://www.strategic-options.com/resume/?=hnews)

email:chad.humphrey (at) strategic-options (dot) com

------
webjay
Location: Copenhagen, Denmark

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NodeJS, HTML, CSS(LESS, Sass, Bootstrap), JavaScript, AngularJS,
MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Python, Django, Neo4j

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg)

Email: jacob@webcom.dk

------
desaiguddu
Location : Mumbai, India

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : iOS, Swift, Objective C, Mac OS X, Android (newbie)

CV : [http://bit.ly/1Man0pV](http://bit.ly/1Man0pV)

Work : [http://bit.ly/1Vssb4q](http://bit.ly/1Vssb4q)

Email : arpandesai[at]me[dot]com

Skype : arpan[underscore]desai

------
stock_toaster

      Location: Portland, OR
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Backend development -- Python, Go, Ruby, shell/bash, c (some), SQL
      Github: https://github.com/cactus
      Resume: Available upon request
      Email: trousers at fastmail.fm

------
mhorga
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US only)

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, JSON, SQL, linux, git

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1M7ZViA](http://bit.ly/1M7ZViA)

Email: [http://scr.im/again](http://scr.im/again)

Preferred job: iOS developer

------
milankragujevic

      Location: Klenovnik, Branicevo Area, Serbia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, MySQL, CSS3, HTML5, JavaScript, Node (a little), NWjs
      Résumé/CV: http://milankragujevic.com/
      Email: milankragujevic at gmail dot com

------
msamoylov
Location: Vilnius, Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (stdlib, Django, Flask), Javascript (vanilla, Meteor,
jQuery), MongoDB, Swift

Résumé/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov)

Email: michael.samoylov@gmail.com

------
michalrentka
iOS Developer with 4.5+ years experience as freelancer, finished MS in CS

Location: Prague, Czech republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: would prefer not to, but willing to visit when needed

Technologies: iOS & watchOS apps (Objective-C, Swift), Web (PHP, Node.js,
AngularJS, jQuery, HTML, CSS), Design (Photoshop)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.visualcv.com/michal-
rentka?access=E9r4GCzyqgj](https://www.visualcv.com/michal-
rentka?access=E9r4GCzyqgj)
[https://cz.linkedin.com/in/michalrentka](https://cz.linkedin.com/in/michalrentka)
[https://angel.co/michal-rentka](https://angel.co/michal-rentka)

Email: michalrentka (at) gmail.com

------
gothy
Location: Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: mostly front-end - JS, SASS, React/redux, Backbone, Node.
Interested in Elixir.

Résumé/CV: [http://gothy.me](http://gothy.me)

Email: dmitry.utkin@gmail.com

Interested in building web projects from top to bottom, FP, scaling systems.

------
redfield
Location: Tashkent, Uzbekistan

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, I want

Technologies: Javascript, React, Flux, Node, Ruby

Résumé/CV:
[https://skurid.in/Evgeniy.Skuridin.Frontend.pdf](https://skurid.in/Evgeniy.Skuridin.Frontend.pdf)

Email: i@skurid.in

------
maslov
I'm a full stack web developer.

Remote: Yes (I work remotely)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Pyramid/Flask/Django, Celery, RabbitMQ, Redis,
PostgreSQL, SQLAlchemy, ElasticSearch, Linux.

I'm absolutely interested in new technologies and would love to dive in
something new.

Email: maslovhn@gmail.com

------
heorhiy
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote (Maybe)

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: C++/C++11, Python, OpenGL

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/GZ7xoa](http://goo.gl/GZ7xoa)

Email: gmanukyan@gmail.com

Experienced C++ software engineer. Looking for challenging and interesting
projects.

------
fandawg195
Front-End UI Web Developer

Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe
CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping

Email: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
brandonlipman
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Open to remote consulting roles

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript - HTML - CSS - High Growth Marketing

Résumé: [http://bit.ly/high_growth](http://bit.ly/high_growth)

------
dhones
Location: Baltimore/DC Metro

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Objective-C, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[http://danielhones.com/resume.pdf](http://danielhones.com/resume.pdf)

Email: danielhones@gmail.com

------
viacoffee
Location: (South of) Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby(including rails/sinatra/grape), PHP, Python, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, AWS, Heroku.

Resume: Available upon request

Email: viacoffee[at]gmail[dot]com

10 years experience in backend development. (<3 API development)

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
thdn
Location: La Paz, Bolivia

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes (San Francisco, CA - Berlin, GE)

Technologies: Backend development, C#, Go, Python, Oracle, ODP.NET, SQL,
PL/SQL, Linux, shell/bash

Resume: Available on request

Email: danielrb at live.com

------
albale
Location: Leipzig, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, C, Haskell, Qt, OpenGL, Valgrind, GDB, Linux, etc.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Website: [http://abau.org](http://abau.org)

E-Mail: hire@abau.org

------
offernau
Location: Berkeley Remote: Yes W t R: Yes Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript,
Personable Person Résumé/CV: Pointless Email: owenfernau@gmail.com

------
elevenE
Location: Toronto/GTA, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET, WCF, Python, Django, Asterisk, VoIP, SIP

Résumé/CV: On initial contact

Email: hudhudbrd [at] gmail [dot] com

------
dmn001
Location: UK

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python, Perl, Matlab, R, MongoDB, MySQL, Git

Résumé/CV: available on request

Email: dmn001 gmail

------
unimpressive
Location: Washington State/WA, Everett Area/Seattle

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Depends on location.

Technologies: Python[0][1][2][3], Linux, Apache, Simple HTML/CSS[0],
Jekyll[0], Backend Web Dev[0], SQL[1], TCP/IP Sockets[2]

Technologies dabbled in: GTK3[3], Qt[2], Common Lisp, Clojure, Rust, Haskell,
Java and Android Development, LaTeX, VMWare/Virtualization.

Technologies and categories of interest:

Cognitive Prosthesis[4], Computer instruction and making difficult concepts
easier to explain (eg. Computer Security instruction for 'normal people'), UX
and making general purpose computing tools more accessible (eg. tools like
Excel which give 'normal people' flexible access to computer programming-like
constructs),

distributed networks and personal servers such as
Urbit([http://urbit.org](http://urbit.org)),
IPFS([https://github.com/ipfs/](https://github.com/ipfs/)),
FreedomBox([http://freedomboxfoundation.org/](http://freedomboxfoundation.org/)),
analytics/prediction and making sense from a firehose of signal (eg. Taking
articles from 10,000 newspapers and extracting information from them for
somebody interested in trends and current events).

Don't feel obligated to only send things in these genres, they're a bit niche
and I'm open minded. :)

\----

Resume: Available on request.

Email: 50134@mail.com (Mail.com, not gmail. Alias address which can be shut
off if spammed. My real address is also included with the public key linked on
my HN profile.)

Github: [https://github.com/JD-P](https://github.com/JD-P)

Bibliography:

[0]: See github projects [https://github.com/JD-P/library-
project](https://github.com/JD-P/library-project),
[https://github.com/JD-P/HTTPStickerChart/blob/master/chartbo...](https://github.com/JD-P/HTTPStickerChart/blob/master/chartboard.py)
and my blog [http://softholmsyndrome.com/](http://softholmsyndrome.com/).

[1]: See github projects [https://github.com/JD-P/energymech-log-
converter](https://github.com/JD-P/energymech-log-converter) (Never finished,
has no indexes.), this relational schema
[https://github.com/JD-P/auditbot/blob/master/auditbot-
relati...](https://github.com/JD-P/auditbot/blob/master/auditbot-relational-
schema.md), [https://github.com/JD-P/library-
project](https://github.com/JD-P/library-project) and
[https://github.com/JD-P/gtk-library-client](https://github.com/JD-P/gtk-
library-client).

[2]: See github project
[https://github.com/JD-P/mrc](https://github.com/JD-P/mrc). (Warning,
swear_word_list is possibly NSFW.)

[3]: [https://github.com/JD-P/gtk-library-client](https://github.com/JD-P/gtk-
library-client)

[4]: Very primitive entries.
[https://github.com/JD-P/HTTPStickerChart](https://github.com/JD-P/HTTPStickerChart),
[https://github.com/JD-P/pomodorobot](https://github.com/JD-P/pomodorobot),
[https://github.com/JD-P/diplomacy-
assistant](https://github.com/JD-P/diplomacy-assistant),
[https://github.com/JD-P/Basilisk](https://github.com/JD-P/Basilisk) (not even
a prototype, just conceptual),
[https://github.com/JD-P/genlog](https://github.com/JD-P/genlog)

